# Java Fern question



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

So about half the large leaves on my java fern are doing this. (See attached image) I thought I read somewhere that when they sprout like this I can break the pieces off and plant them in the tank. Is this true?
Also, if that is the case, could I transplant some of them into my other tank?
Thanks in advance. Admittedly I know little about aquarium plants, but I'm slowly learning.

And pardon Tsunami in there, he's taken to photo bombing lately. XD


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes you should be able to take off that little sproutlet plant and transplant it.


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you very much! I'll do that next time I have some free time!


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

yes. remember that the plant itself does not like to be buried. can be attached to driftwood or stones. will eventually attach to gravel given time, but under no circumstances should any part of the plant be underground.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I've done it with mine. I bought another fish (now have 4) and she had everything but live plants. So I took two java babies from 2 tanks and put them in hers.


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes, I place them on top of the gravel and put down one of the decorative stones to keep them from floating away. They've been doing fine that way and have been sprouting new leaves from their base as well and the underside of larger leaves.


----------

